# Dealer overfilled oil again



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

so the second time my dealer overfilled my oil -_-

Should i just simply drain it through the drain plug? that could get really messy or is it ok? Its about 2 cm above the max line just about where the measuring part ends. I did the last oil change myself but the plan was to alternate between changes to do every 5k. I read up some stuff and there can be really bad outcomes from too much oil. Also not really related but I got the car and it was really hot as hell in the engine bay. Sure hope he wasnt beating the living snot out of it and they know its flashed with bolt ons and was some young Hispanic guy. I had to tell them it was flashed because that rough idle update that had. Im glad he at least told me though.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

The best way would be to use a vacuum fluid recovery tank. Have a nifty one called "vacula" and feed the hose down the Dipstick tube. If that's not an option just get under there with the engine cold and loosen the drain plug and let it drain the appropriate amount. I wouldn't think too much into your engine being hot. There might have been a required test drive after the oil change and it was at operating temp when they handed you the keys.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> so the second time my dealer overfilled my oil -_-
> 
> Should i just simply drain it through the drain plug? that could get really messy or is it ok? Its about 2 cm above the max line just about where the measuring part ends. I did the last oil change myself but the plan was to alternate between changes to do every 5k. I read up some stuff and there can be really bad outcomes from too much oil. Also not really related but I got the car and it was really hot as hell in the engine bay. Sure hope he wasnt beating the living snot out of it and they know its flashed with bolt ons and was some young Hispanic guy. I had to tell them it was flashed because that rough idle update that had. Im glad he at least told me though.


lol, remember that most people here only know the english system....

anyways 2cm is about 3/4 inch...

the thing with overfilling is that it might cause premature failure of the cat converter.... good? not at all...

fix: drain some oil.... and refill if necessary.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol, remember that most people here only know the english system....
> 
> anyways 2cm is about 3/4 inch...
> 
> ...


haha i didnt even think about that. I also heard that too much oil could aerate the oil causing less lubrication and that you could also blow seals. Those are probably not too likely hopefully. I think ima just go under and crack the plug a bit and clean up. Ill probably do it another day though as its wet and nasty outside. It shouldn't be a big priority I don't think


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why not go back to the dealer and have them do there job? You payed them didnt you? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> Why not go back to the dealer and have them do there job? You payed them didnt you?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


no its under the 3 year carefree maintenance. Ill just do it myself no biggie.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh ok they Are still getting paid one way or another. I would at least call and let them know.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

was lazy and picked up a siphon. put the tube down there a few times and its all good. its now at the max arrow which should be fine.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I just don't get it. How could a dealer mess-up like that. i can understand on the BMW E9X M3 (no dipstick), but on the 2.5L. Come on give me a break!


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Sure hope he wasnt beating the living snot out of it and they know its flashed with bolt ons and was some *young Hispanic guy.*


----------

